# Tractor...



## RNRita (Jun 16, 2019)

Hello, everyone! I need the tractor for the HHA. It says I need to level TAD up to 15. I did and it said ?tractor unlocked? but it isn?t there. I leveled him to 16. Nothing. Shut off game and turned back on. Still not there. Any advice?


----------



## Snailspell (Jun 16, 2019)

I haven't played PC in awhile but I think you need to talk to the villager first.


----------



## cornimer (Jun 16, 2019)

Yes, you need to talk to my baby Tad and then he'll ask you to build the tractor for him.


----------



## Phawnix (Jun 16, 2019)

You probably don't even need it. Most of the villager specific items can be replaced with something else. If you google it sometimes people post what item you can use instead.


----------



## RNRita (Jun 16, 2019)

Thanks, everyone.


----------

